# Wear your life vest...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This just further cements how bad the idea of not wearing your vest is. 

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/local_wavy_search_for_missing_kayaker_20090729

Sad that this man lost his life in a situation where he probably would have survived had he has his vest on.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

terry,

absolutely. I've been yaking since before they had these "fishing yaks" and it took me a long time to really learn the sport and be safe on it, including having water and energy bars to keep yourself going on long trips...

it amazes me how people now just buy a kayak and decide their going to go fish and dont think of the simple things like weather and pfds.... 

if your going anywhere alone, wear your pfd. please wear your pfd...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Also, test your PFD. Jump in a pool, in the surf, in a calm bay, where ever there's water. Find the limits of the PFD and stay within them.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it's a shame, 2 guys died in Delaware this spring also. everybody thinks kayaks are a toy, but they can be really dangerous for the unprepared. Hell even if you are prepared


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I have two manual inflatable vests that my wife and I wear not only kayaking but also tubing in the local rivers or just floating in a tube in the surf at the beach. I just wear a T-shirt to keep it from rubbing against my skin (I give a rat's butt about a tan) put it on and I forget I even have it on in 5 mins.

Inflatables can be had for $50 or so if you find them on sale,,, small price to pay to save your life. I even bought a spare c02 cartridge and store it in the other side of the vest away from the rip cord,,$10 for extra safety.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is sad. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

It is indeed sad. I was actually fishing at the pier at Fort Monroe while they were searching. My prayers go out to his family. I am not a Yak'er, but please don't let your expertise, whatever level, make life vests optional.

MYT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I am guilty of not wearing mine at times. This has given me a wake up call.

My thoughts go out to him and his family.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

had a good time on sat at SPSP practicing self rescue techniques. wish more people had come to practice i know it opened some guys eyes as to their abilities but after a few times tring they made it back on.

the most important thing is not to panic and hold on to something, paddle, seat strap so your kayak doesn't get away from you


----------

